# Soliciting recommendations for blu ray players...



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Greetings one and all.

I just received my new Samsung UN55H6350 television for the family room. So far, so good. I need to purchase a bluray player to complete the room and need recommendations. I have been looking seriously at the Sony BDPS6200 3D Blu-ray Player with Wi-Fi and 4K Upscaling. Looks good and seems capable. Also, I like the price at $149. My budget is up to $300; however, I prefer to stay in the $150 - $200 bracket.

Thanks in advance for your responses.

With much appreciation,

Matthew


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Are you wanting the 4K up scaling feature of the player? If not this looks to be the exact same player minus the 4K and much cheaper. Also doesn't support 3D playback.
Sony BDPS3200 Blu-ray Disc Player with Wi-Fi https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HPMCO4Q/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_DHrIub1FFYY94


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response. I definitely want the 4k upscale but could care less about 3D. Regarding the BD-H6500, one of the features that stuck was the fact that the CNET review this player was the fastest they had ever tested. This hits home as my current blu ray is unbelievably S-L-O-W.

Let me know if you have any other ideas and thanks, once again, for responding!


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response. I definitely want the 4k upscale but could care less about 3D. Regarding the BD-H6500, one of the features that stuck was the fact that the CNET review this player was the fastest they had ever tested. This hits home as my current blu ray is unbelievably S-L-O-W.

Let me know if you have any other ideas and thanks, once again, for responding!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I know the Panasonic players are always well reviewed as well but that Sony should be just fine. I use my PS4 for Blu-Rays and it loads quickly.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Similar to jbrax, I use a PS3. It's really fast. Overall I prefer Panasonic for their interface, with the PS3/4 being the exception. I have a Sony BD player in my bedroom. The remote is terrible, and even though it uses the xbm it's not nearly as smooth.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I've soured a bit on the Panasonic Blu-ray players after two early failures and high prices for the replacement parts. The Sony's seem to have a better internal build quality, my PS3 has been going strong for quite a few years and make very good Blu-ray players. I also picked up a Sony BDP-S5100 to replace the failed Panasonics, it has performed very well but does have a couple of minor issues. I really don't like how small and light it is and since it does not have a flat top you can't place anything on top of it to hold it in place. Looks like the BDP-S6200 you are considering is the same. The other concern is the disc tray, it is pretty flimsy and I have to wonder how long it will survive. In the end, I do recommend the Sony over the Panasonic's, it has performed as well or better and so far has lasted longer than both Panasonics put together.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

What about the Samsung-bd-h6500? It is lightning fast and has the 4k upscale I am looking for. In addition, it does not have 3D which I could care less about. For me: fast upload and 4K upscale is most important. I do want your opinion/blessings on this. Is Samsung good in this market?

Matthew


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Supposedly Samsung's firmware is much buggier than Sony's. How true that is, though, I dunno: I have a Sony BDP-S590. If you get the device with a good return policy, though, that shouldn't be a serious problem.

Note that all of the relatively inexpensive players (those less than ~$200) use the cheapest available drive mechanisms, so their mechanical reliability varies from unit to unit. Most will last a couple of years, though.


----------



## destcanio (Dec 16, 2014)

with the PS3/4 being the exception. I have a Sony BD player in my bedroom. The remote is terrible, and even though it uses the xbm it's not nearly as smooth.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Lately, for components, I have been leaning more and more on Samsung. I have had great luck with their components. That being said, I have yet to find a Sony component that did not perform well. Maybe I am just lucky.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I have a Sony BRS-580 3D Player and it has a cheap feel but performs very well. I also have a PS3 that has remained flawless since I bought it. I have a Denon DVD2500 which was way more expensive and feels like a Rolls in everything it does. Lastly I use a Oppo 95 for most viewing and it is as the Denon above. 

Comparing them using several BR discs, there is not a great deal of differences in the video quality but audio wise the Oppo takes the cake here. It rocks. 

So I guess I am saying for your price range buy what you feel suits you now in way of money and visual aesthetics as I do not believe most of us will ever notice a difference in playback quality. Loading and Playback speeds now a days is very fast compared with the old machines, so unless one has a timer differences may not be noted. I think that by the time one puts the disc in the machine, gives the drawer a gentle push everything should be ready to go by the time a gent sits down.
IMO unless one goes into the esoteric costs, we would not be ashamed by any of the brands.

I know we are not next door neighbors but you are always welcome to come and experiment with the stuff here should you wish.

Lastly, I see that 4K upscale is important to your good self, however, may I suggest that you visually examine if the differences in your room are noticeable. The display you have does not do 4K and if one sits back more than 6' or so, one may not notice a difference. Buying a machine with up convert built in will NOT hurt in any way so go with your gut.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Savjac said:


> I have a Sony BRS-580 3D Player and it has a cheap feel but performs very well. I also have a PS3 that has remained flawless since I bought it. I have a Denon DVD2500 which was way more expensive and feels like a Rolls in everything it does. Lastly I use a Oppo 95 for most viewing and it is as the Denon above.
> 
> Comparing them using several BR discs, there is not a great deal of differences in the video quality but audio wise the Oppo takes the cake here. It rocks.
> 
> ...


Saviac,

Thanks for your insight. I appreciate your offer as well. This thread had not even breached the hallowed halls of Oppo until you mentioned it in your post. While blu ray is important, overall quality is paramount. Perhaps I should just wait and save. My budget is such because I am purchasing all my equipment for a brand new dedicated home theater over the next few months. If I wait on the blu ray player for say three or four months, I could go for the Oppo bdp-103D which I hear is phenomenal. I looked at the 105 but the price keeps me out of that market. 

For my main viewing, I am purchasing the Samsung 4K UHD HU9000 Series Curved Smart TV. I auditioned it in store and, what can I say, it was love at first sight. I think it will keep me busy long enough to save up for the Oppo.

Thanks again Saviac.

Matthew


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I have had good luck with the Sony BD players.
Mine is 3 years old, plays everything without a hitch.
While 3D is not very important to us we will on occasion watch a 3D movie.
I would go ahead and get the 3D capable machine.
If the AVR is doing the audio decoding through the HDMI I don't see how one BD player can have an advantage over another for the audio.
Keeping in mind I have not shopped BD players for a while I would recommend paying attention to how the buttons work.
The last time I looked the players were all very lightweight and the ones that had buttons that pushed on the horizontal axis would slide backwards.
I chose a player that had buttons that pushed on the vertical axis.
My brother has a 2yr old Samsung and the menu structure is horrible.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

chashint said:


> The last time I looked the players were all very lightweight and the ones that had buttons that pushed on the horizontal axis would slide backwards.
> I chose a player that had buttons that pushed on the vertical axis.
> My brother has a 2yr old Samsung and the menu structure is horrible.


That is an excellent consideration. My Sony 580 weighs less than a human hair...or so it would seem and pushing on the buttons does oft times move the whole unit. 
And this brings up another thought, in a dark room, dark buttons are hard to see for those times when the remote is not easily available. I dont have any easy solution for this problem other than a small light on my component rack.


----------

